# Sage smart grinder issue



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi folks, I wonder if someone can give me some advice? (and apologies I know this isn't a Gaggia question, but I do have one!)

In the last few days I noticed my Sage Smart Grinder has been putting less grinds into the portofilter. I know this because when I use my distributor it leaves empty holes where normally it's completely flat.

The settings are exactly the same as before, but it's definitely grinding less.

When I extract it in the Gaggia it comes out very slowly and slightly bitter tastin.

I have cleaned out the top part of the grinder, but it doesn't seem to make a difference.

Has the grinder worn down or something?

Graham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davril (Sep 17, 2012)

Is this a different coffee you are using?

On what date was the coffee roasted?


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

It happened in the middle of a new bag and I always use the same brand. So I'm hoping it isn't to do with the coffee itself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

davril said:


> Is this a different coffee you are using?
> On what date was the coffee roasted?


I'm wondering if it's a case of dialing in again - suspect the grinder has worn a little?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Or it could be a slightly different blend of beans in the coffee. The manufacturer/roaster will be picking beans based on supply and what makes the coffee taste the way they want. This can sometimes mean changes to what beans get put in it. A dense bean will put the more weight into the portafilter when ground and filled to the same level than a lighter bean.

Example: I fill my double basket to level with the top, my usual supermarket espresso roast will give me a 17g dose doing that. Trying that with a lighter roasted coffee I had recently would give me 20g in the basket with the same technique. Obviously with the latter bean, I HAD to weigh it to get a workable dose or my poor Baby would choke.

In the end tho, yes, it may need to be dialed in. You will often find that the grind should be tweaked just a touch as the beans age anyway.


----------



## Pants001 (Mar 13, 2019)

Dont know much about the Sage grinder, wether it can slip setting or not.....but in general i concur that usually its the beans.

Freshness, darkness of roast, oiliness etc. Same grind setting and time can deliver different amounts of coffee into the portafilter.

Weird if its mid bag as you say. Just recalibrate or even try weighing your beans first and single dosing.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you both for your thoughts on this one. It is really odd.

I buy the same beans from Extract every time and generally they are pretty consistent in their blends - though clearly it's tough to tell either way.

I'm starting to wonder if there is something wrong with the grinder as some of the dials make some strange tension/spring twanging noises when I turn them. I'm pretty sure it didn't do that before.

I dialled in again, and now the grind takes a full two seconds longer than before - no big shakes, but I am a little concerned that the grind maybe finer than before as the Gaggia seems to struggle to push the water out initially.

I have contacted Sage as it is still under a year old so hopefully they can advise better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

You machine may be choked up.

There is a delicate felt washer that sits under the disc that sweeps the coffee down the shute, you may wish to get one of these before proceeding further. They are cheap--25p??? but when I bought some there was a minimum charge for postage, (£5), so perhaps consider getting a few?

Unplug the machine.

Remove the hopper. Look in the grind chamber, is it full of partially ground coffee debris? Vacuum out. Remove the top bur. Look for debris again and vacuum. Remove domed nut that has a washer and split washer underneath. Keep in a safe place. Lift out the lower burr. This will expose the sweeper that has the felt washer contained in a cavity underneath. You will probably see a load of coffee debris.

Remove the sweeper by gripping one of the two stubs with long nosed pliers and gently pull upwards. More debris? With luck the felt washer will still be under the sweeper. If it has come away, lift the felt washer of the spindle very carefully and place in a safe place. It is possible to clean this, but with care, it will tear very easily. I clean them by cleaning the sweeper first and then putting the washer back in the sweeper to support it while lightly brushing and blowing loose debris away. I emphasise, this will tear easily and is so inconvenient if you have to wait for a spare to arrive!

The chamber will be full of impacted fines, clean this and the down chute thoroughly out with the Sage provided brush and/or old tooth brush and vacuum. Clean the burrs with an old toothbrush.

Replace the hopper, plug in and run the grinder and see if you get the the same sounds when adjusting the dials. If not, a great sign. Un plug the machine and remove hopper. Reassemble the felt washer/lower burr (take care to ensure that the studs locate in the holes on the underside of the lower burr) washers and dome nut. Using the location red dots replace the upper burr.

Run the grinder again and listen for the strange sounds etc when adjusting the dials. If all sounds good, weigh out a dose of coffee, run it through the grinder at your normal setting range and check the weight. It will probably be 2 to 3gm light. Try again and with luck, it will be closer to your desired weight.

If you still have the sounds, then that is beyond my knowledge. Is the machine still under warranty?


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Batian said:


> You machine may be choked up.
> 
> There is a delicate felt washer that sits under the disc that sweeps the coffee down the shute, you may wish to get one of these before proceeding further. They are cheap--25p??? but when I bought some there was a minimum charge for postage, (£5), so perhaps consider getting a few?
> 
> ...


 Batian, thank you ever so much for this - it does sound like its not pushing out the ground as well as it used to. Do you know where I might get the the replacement felt washer?

I'll hang on until Sage have responded just incase this level of maintenance hampers my warranty - but this is great to discover!

Graham


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Theres a pushing disc looks like a cogg

Heres the fix






Jake


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

worzel said:


> Batian, thank you ever so much for this - it does sound like its not pushing out the ground as well as it used to. Do you know where I might get the the replacement felt washer?
> 
> I'll hang on until Sage have responded just incase this level of maintenance hampers my warranty - but this is great to discover!
> 
> Graham


 When I bought mine it was http://coffeeclassics.co.uk/ but they may have stopped being the agent?????

Telephone Sage (long wait and maybe also staff who do not know what they are doing!) for more up to date info.

Re Warranty.

The instructions I gave you were what Sage told me to do when I had a similar problem under warranty!

Good luck.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Batian said:


> When I bought mine it was http://coffeeclassics.co.uk/ but they may have stopped being the agent?????
> Telephone Sage (long wait and maybe also staff who do not know what they are doing!) for more up to date info.
> Re Warranty.
> The instructions I gave you were what Sage told me to do when I had a similar problem under warranty!
> ...


Hey Batian, I managed to follow your instructions today and successfully cleaned out the grinder. There was a fair amount of oily coffee grounds at the bottom which may have been causing some of the problems. The felt washer came out in one piece (luckily) and I put many of the parts in a puly cafe solution to wash off the oils.

It's all back together now and it works (thankfully!). The dosing time control seems a little less 'twangy' but I'll see how I get using it this week.

Thanks again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

